# Inno's Gone!!



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

am not that surprised...most of the elite archers i know who had both limbs always preferred the winex....


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

In the thread about the new W&W bow coming out was there also mention of a new Inno limb being released with it? And Sebastien Flute are now selling a pro limb that contains kevlar and is based on the Inno limb (which I read as being an Inno limb with a SF badge on it). So I dont think its disappearing altogether, just W&W having a reshuffle. I may be wrong of course.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

W&W is pretty amazing and have experienced phenomenol growth, in rather bad economic times, so they are doing something right. The bow makers in this country, better hope they don't decide to broaden their market share by expanding into the compound market, (target and bowhunting), otherwise they (US Companies) are done. Considering W&W's factory in China, they literally hold the trump card, and if they organized a descent marketing team in this country, there would be a lot of out of work archery executives.

The best thing about W&W's increased sales, is they have lots of money for R&D, so they can come out with all kinds of new stuff we like to try.


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not sure, but in my Jan/Feb _Bogensport Magazin_ there is a second page, full page ad for a new W&W bow called "Blue Fire", which, if I understand correctly, is the new & improved INNO bow (there are 2 logos for "INNO-CXT" and "INNO-EX"). I find nothing of the kind on the W&W website, so this must be pretty new.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> I'm not sure, but in my Jan/Feb _Bogensport Magazin_ there is a second page, full page ad for a new W&W bow called "Blue Fire", which, if I understand correctly, is the new & improved INNO bow (there are 2 logos for "INNO-CXT" and "INNO-EX"). I find nothing of the kind on the W&W website, so this must be pretty new.


Pleasse scan that in here dude!


----------



## Flint Hills Tex (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's the ad, and there is an article with a "prototype" review, unfortunately for y'all, in German. The riser is designated INNO-CXT, and the limbs are INNO-EX.








They claim that the vibration dampening of the new CXT is even better than the Inno Carbon riser. It has 2 bushings below and in front of the grip, which allow you to add weights on either_ side_ or both sides of the riser, and you can adjust the lateral limb alignment with the bow braced with 2 Allen wrenches. It will be available in the same colors as the Inno Carbon risers were.


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

Flint Hills Tex said:


> I'm not sure, but in my Jan/Feb _Bogensport Magazin_ there is a second page, full page ad for a new W&W bow called "Blue Fire", which, if I understand correctly, is the new & improved INNO bow (there are 2 logos for "INNO-CXT" and "INNO-EX"). I find nothing of the kind on the W&W website, so this must be pretty new.


FIGURES!! My wife surprises me with a 27 inch inno for christmas, and it is being retired as an old model just after I get it. LOL


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

Just looked at Lancaster and the Inno limbs are off the site. They must have sold them all. Are those limbs that good that they sold them out in a week's time? LAS doesn't seem to keep their website updated and had alot of the Hoyt discontinued limbs out there even when they were gone. The Innos were removed rather quickly.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

greennock said:


> Just looked at Lancaster and the Inno limbs are off the site. They must have sold them all. Are those limbs that good that they sold them out in a week's time? LAS doesn't seem to keep their website updated and had alot of the Hoyt discontinued limbs out there even when they were gone. The Innos were removed rather quickly.


They are probably being rather diligent in their web duties, as it keeps people from clogging phone lines with just questions, rather than orders. According to a source at LAS, if WW still makes it, it can be BO'd, even though you may wait a bit, it will eventually make it, unless it's discontinued from WW althogether.


----------



## greennock (Dec 13, 2007)

Acehero said:


> In the thread about the new W&W bow coming out was there also mention of a new Inno limb being released with it? And Sebastien Flute are now selling a pro limb that contains kevlar and is based on the Inno limb (which I read as being an Inno limb with a SF badge on it). So I dont think its disappearing altogether, just W&W having a reshuffle. I may be wrong of course.


Looks like you were correct. Got a flyer that mentions WW is making limbs for Sabastion Flute. Looks like the Innos will live on via SF for a greatly reduced price. Maybe the price is reduced because they're made in China instead of Korea. Don't know that for sure, just guessing.









New top of the range kevlar hybrid foam limbs produced by W&W for Sebastien Flute. Made from INNO Power technology. Wood or synthetic foam was formerly used as the limb core. Ultimate Pro limbs add kevlar to foam at regular intervals in order to maximize both material's advantages.

Here they are on SF's website. Looks like they're already available.
http://www.sf-archery.com/branchesultimateproeng.html


----------



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

*Inno's gone*



greennock said:


> Did anyone notice Lancaster has the Inno limbs in their closeout section for $150 off. I thought those were WW's premier limb and they're being discontinued after only 2 years. Weren't they the ones that won the Olympics in 2008? I would have thought the Winex limbs would be the next to go since they're from 2005.


Hello Greennock,

Are you looking for inno's or winnex? I have found two German sites who have them on their site, so you can try there 

www.marstall-bogensport.de
www.bogensport-gaertner.de


----------



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

*Inno's gone*



Sebastiaan said:


> Hello Greennock,
> 
> Are you looking for inno's or winnex? I have found two German sites who have them on their site, so you can try there
> 
> ...


Oops, I forgot 2 Dutch sites (they ship all over the world)

www.vbs-archery.nl
www.shop2.europearchery.com


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I called LAS this week and they have my sizes in both Innos and Winnex. (36 & 38 med.) They still have them, but took them off the site. Don't know why. (Inno price was very good)

Just make the call.


----------

